# [SOLVED] [Realtek 8187] UsbCard is not detected

## ade05fr

hello everyone

i have just bought and ALFA AWUS036H USB (Realtek 8187) and tried to make it work.

Yesterday in the evening i have recompile my kernel with RTL8187 module to make my usb wireless card working

and after made the classic modprobe rtl8187  to test my card and it worked.

But this morning when i have restarted my laptop and tried to connect it here it the problem i have

```
[ 3789.954030] usb usb2: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[ 3795.708177] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0008

[ 3795.708194] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[ 3795.708205] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[ 3795.815043] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[ 3795.866267] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 full speed --> companion

[ 3795.866275] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

[ 3795.866294] usb usb3: wakeup_rh (auto-start)

[ 3795.866308] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

[ 3795.917040] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[ 3795.917073] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 3795.917084] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 0093,00

[ 3795.917093] hub 3-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[ 3796.021041] hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

[ 3796.123817] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10

[ 3796.127316] usb 3-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[ 3796.137320] usb 3-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[ 3796.141327] usb 3-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[ 3796.243159] usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[ 3796.347322] usb 3-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[ 3796.351320] usb 3-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[ 3796.355322] usb 3-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[ 3796.458045] usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[ 3796.661220] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 11

[ 3796.664326] usb 3-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[ 3796.668323] usb 3-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[ 3796.672321] usb 3-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[ 3796.775092] usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[ 3796.879330] usb 3-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[ 3796.883325] usb 3-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[ 3796.887329] usb 3-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[ 3796.989039] usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[ 3797.192035] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 12

[ 3797.195332] usb 3-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[ 3797.399334] usb 3-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[ 3797.600025] usb 3-1: device not accepting address 12, error -71

```

and unfortunately if i tried to see if the card is present with ifconfig nothing appears.

What happens ?

i have only activated the RTL8187 module and do 

```
make && make modules_install
```

Im sure my card is working fine since yesterday it was ok.

Help me  :Smile: 

thank you

----------

## chithanh

These messages seem unrelated to the driver. The USB initialization fails. Maybe try a different USB port?

----------

## ade05fr

hie

i have tried on the 3 usb ports available but same errors.

 :Sad: 

----------

## chithanh

Does the wifi adapter work on other computers? Do other USB devices work on that computer? What if you boot eg. Ubuntu LiveCD, is it recognized there?

----------

## ade05fr

i cannot test it on another laptop and i dont have a liveCD to also test it but all i can say is that it worked yesterday

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ade05fr,

Connect your device then post the content of /proc/bus/usb/devices

----------

## ade05fr

here it is but nothing happen when i connect the usb drive

```

localhost ~ # more /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=05 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.35-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.3

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.35-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.35-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.35-gentoo-r7 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 8

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.35-gentoo-r7 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.7

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=06 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=046d ProdID=0896 Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=OEM

S:  Product=Camera

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=200mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=8ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=   0 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 1 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=8ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS= 128 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 2 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=8ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS= 512 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 3 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=8ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=1024 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 4 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=8ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=1536 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 5 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=8ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=2048 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 6 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=8ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=2688 Ivl=125us

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 7 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=8ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=01(Isoc) MxPS=3072 Ivl=125us

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ade05fr,

It looks like your wifi device is dead.  It should appear there even if no driver is installed.

As you say, its not there.  You do have a webcam with no installed driver though

----------

## ade05fr

Solved.

thanks for your help 

it was a problem with the USB Card.

its not working anymore. 

 :Smile: 

----------

## krinn

 *ade05fr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> its not working anymore. 
> 
> 

 

1/ you're happy it doesn't work

2/ or you've made a mistake

3/ or you're just speaking frenglish because it's the way we speak english in france

Considering your name end with fr, and your sig with computer specs: i'm putting my bet on 3.

Also because the way you title the subject, i suppose you're also a french forum user, where the dictators won't answer you except to tell you that your title is not as they wish and you MUST reformat it else you and your next generation (upto 5!) will face the consequences of such a bad action !

----------

## ajaywithms

Hi 

I am also haivng same RTL8187 usb wireless card and its not working on my gentoo. 

I am getting below error 

#modprobe rtl8187

FATAL: Error inserting rtl8187 (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8187.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

# dmesg | grep rtl8187

rtl8187: Unknown symbol eeprom_93cx6_multiread (err 0)

rtl8187: Unknown symbol eeprom_93cx6_read (err 0)

Please help me.

----------

